# Small Yellow Lab Wanted in MN - One year or older - Started?



## bstrojny (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm looking for some help from this forum.

We are looking for a small yellow that can be a good family dog but also a good upland bird dog.

The deal I made with my wife is that we would find a "smaller lab" that is more mild-mannered. She also suggested a female. I would like to be able to take the dog on next year's pheasant trips to ND and SD.

Are we looking for a needle in a haystack?

I'm open to any pointers in the right direction...if you know of ANYONE that may be a good resource, I would greatly appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Brian, got a reply coming that way, cya, and thanks Jonesy


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Brian the internet can be an awsome tool, for trying to find stuff, but need to check with the wifes allergies, before advertising, sorry that the allergies, would affect her with an outside dog, ***** sold, anyway, sorry, would have been, a nice dog far ya, do know where another is, if she gets better, its in wisconsin. Thanks Jonesy


----------

